# Help please. Faulty habitation Temperature gauge sensor



## Dave Dorset (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all, I am new to motorhomes and the site. I recently bought an older (2000) Hymer S510D in Germany and drove it 750 miles home to UK. 
I am in the process of adapting it to meet UK registration requirements - Speedo to read MPH/KPH. Currently KPH only. Headlights to dip left not right. Rear fog to show UK offside etc. prior to having it MOT'd and Registering him in UK.

I have noticed that the Habitation temperature gauge located above the rear door shows External temp is always -21C, it is actually +12C can anyone tell me where the external sensor is located please


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Have a look underneath


You are looking for a small cable that probably goes into what looks like a cable lug and that lug is screwed on to the under side of the camper

I would suggest to start looking directly underneath the control panel as hymer are probably just going to run the cable straight down and out

Have you tried to look behind the control panel , if you can identify the cable try disconncting it to see if the value changes 

Mine when disconnected shows -60


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks trek, could you tell me what a "lug" looks like?

Dick


----------



## Dave Dorset (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Trek, I'll take a look at the weekend and let you know.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Ours has always been way way out. It reads typically about 10 degrees warmer than reality.
I never bother looking at the readout.
You can tell the outside temperature if you simply....go outside.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

This is link to the sensor to fit the Alde sustem

https://www.leisureshopdirect.com/gas/water/alde-water-heaters/alde-outdoor-temperature-sensor-25m

Another make
http://caravan-parts.store.buegle.c...or-ebox-for-burstner-motorhomes/?k=:::2875148

Previous thread on subject
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/60-hymer-motorhomes/66453-hymer-external-temperature-sensor.html

My external temp sensor was fitted inside a lug that looked like this With a cable coming out of it

http://www.screwfix.com/p/10mm-copp...arch-_-SearchRec-_-Area1&_requestid=42918#_=p


----------



## Dave Dorset (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi trek, one again, very many thanks for the detailed information that will definitely help me find the item. Kindest regards


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

My German Hymer required no modification to speedo (which reads KPH only) or the lights. The MOT man was satisfied it was mainly for use abroad so passed it. I would check with your garage before you do the modifications, unless of course you intend using the van in this country mainly. Mind you garages do vary.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My temperature sensor is fitted underneath the outside mirror. It is a little bump that is only on one of the mirrors.
Alan


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Ditto. kph is fine.
I use sat nav for speed in uk. It is more accurate as well

Ian


----------

